# HELP!! 2000 Maxima smogging problems



## sween (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

So, I've read a lot of threads that have had similar problems with the same problems I'm about to ask. I've tried almost everything that has been mentioned, but still can't resolve my issue. My car's check engine light came on and I have changed out a handful of parts based on the codes it is throwing. So far I've changed the following:

1 - MAF sensor and body
2 - Idle Air Control Valve, and also cleaned my throttle body
3 - 02 sensor, bank 2 sensor 2

I've taken the car to the Nissan dealership after all of these parts were replaced and the car is now throwing a faulty catalytic converter code (which was not showing before Nissan replaced the o2 sensor), and a faulty transmission sensor code. They quoted me $1300 to fix these. I've already put about $900 into the car and cant justify spending an additional $1300.

After I changed a few of these parts, my check engine light was off for about a week, so I tried to have it smogged. The smog station said that the sensors weren't ready so I failed, and a few days later the light was back on. I passed everything on the emissions test except for the check engine light. If anyone has advice, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

And the codes were (are)...


----------



## sween (Dec 5, 2011)

They're P0430 and P1706.


----------

